# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Cut & Paste an Array of values into another Worksheet

## noboffinme

Hi Forum,

I've written a Macro to hold some values in an Array, & then Paste them onto another worksheet.
It works ok until it goes to the Paste line of code?
I've attached the workbook and the code is as below.
Thanks




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Greg M

Hi there,

Knee-jerk and not fully tested (01:15 here!), but try:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



Hope this helps.

Regards,

Greg M

----------


## noboffinme

Thanks Greg M,
It does go to the Sheet2 worksheet but isn't pasting any values.
Soooo Close !!
Thanks

----------


## thomglea

Change to .PasteSpecial xlPasteAll

----------


## thomglea

Also, when you select your range of where you want to paste, you do not have to select the whole range. Just target the cell that will be in the top left corner of that range.

----------


## noboffinme

Thanks thomglea,
That's got it!
Also, appreciate the tip about only using the first cell.
Cheers  :Smilie:

----------

